# Is this normal for a Samsung EVO 750 SSD?



## Derek12 (Dec 3, 2016)

I just bough a Samsung EVO 750, installed, and cloned Windows 10 to it.

Installed HDTune and some properties are now 99

1 hour powered up and is now 99 instead of 100

Thanks


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 3, 2016)

Read "data" section...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes, perfectly normal.  The value is probably something like 99.7, but is always rounded down.


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 3, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, perfectly normal.  The value is probably something like 99.7, but is always rounded down.


Wroooong  The value is 1, not 99 or 99,7.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 3, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Read "data" section...


I was refering to the "Current" column because it is the one that tells you the remaining life for those parameters 

Other disks I have didn't dropped to 99 until more hours of power.

Newtekie's post makes sense


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 3, 2016)

Derek12 said:


> I was refering to the "Current" column because it is the one that tells you the remaining life for those parameters


Wroooong  Take a look at power on hours "current" is showing 99, "data" - 1. Same with temperature (+71C lol!), on/off count and others. Always read "data" column.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2016)

you did make sure TRIM was functioning right?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Wroooong  The value is 1, not 99 or 99,7.





FYFI13 said:


> Wroooong  Take a look at power on hours "current" is showing 99, "data" - 1. Same with temperature (+71C lol!), on/off count and others. Always read "data" column.



You need to learn how to read S.M.A.R.T. readings before acting like a rude know-it-all.  The data field is the actual number, the Current and Worst for most fields are a percentage of the life or how close the value is to the maximum.  In the case of the temperature, it is how close the drive is to maximum operating temperature.

In the case of this drive.  1 Power on hour has dropped the total life below 100, so the current and worst are read as 99%, the drive has 99% of its POH time left, that number will continue to go down as the drive is left on.  The same is true for Power on Cycle count and lifetime writes.

The temperature reading is a little different.  This value is how far away the drive is from reaching 100% maximum temperature.  So if the data is 21, then it is 79% away from the maximum temperature.  Because the worst is listed as 58, that means at some point the drive heated up to 42% of the maximum.  Probably during the long process of cloning from the old drive.  The temperature data field is not a degree number, it is the percentage of the maximum temperature allowed.  Think of this field like how on die CPU temperatures work.  The readings are not direct temperatures, they are percentage of a maximum temperate(Tjmax).  The higher the number, the closer you are to that Tjmax.  But if the Tjmax is only 85°, and you are getting a reading of 50, that isn't 50° it is really 42.5°.

And just because I know it will be brought up, the Threshold field is not the maximum.  That field is a "Warning Threshold".  When the value reaches the Threshold the S.M.A.R.T. status will change from ok to warning, but not to bad.  The drive will continue to function normally, but the value is getting close to its maximum.



Derek12 said:


> I was refering to the "Current" column because it is the one that tells you the remaining life for those parameters
> 
> Other disks I have didn't dropped to 99 until more hours of power.
> 
> Newtekie's post makes sense



A lot of drives don't even have limiting values for most of the fields, so they always stay at 100.  Samsung is pretty good about S.M.A.R.T. data, they use is properly. So they actually put numbers in those fields, so the S.M.A.R.T. data can give you a rough idea of the lifespan of the drive.  The downside is, of course, that Samsung is just making educated guesses on the lifespan, so the drive could really last a lot longer.  Those fields could read 0, and the drive might still function completely normally, except it will start giving a S.M.A.R.T error.  Mushkin even had a somewhat famous issue with their drives where they set the POH maximum field way too low, to something like 200 hours instead of 200,000 on some of their drives.  So they would start to give S.M.A.R.T. errors after a very short time in use.  I had a whole batch of these drives that I had deployed to clients.  Luckily they fixed the problem with a simple Firmware update.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Those utilities have variance,  just use Samsung Magic.


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 4, 2016)

@newtekie1 First of all sorry, i didn't mean to sound rude. I was right after watching Linus Tech Tips live stream where the word "wroooong" made me laugh few times. I even put smileys afterwards. Thanks for very in-detail reponse.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2016)

@newtekie1 So HDTune interpretes those numbers as percenteges? Afaik those are values pretty arbitrarily set.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, if you don't like how it looks, return it.

Just be prepared to keep returning the drive for eternity until they ban you.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Frick said:


> @newtekie1 So HDTune interpretes those numbers as percenteges? Afaik those are values pretty arbitrarily set.



AFAIK, the maximum values are set by the manufacturer(though many don't set them, Samsung is pretty good about doing it though).  HdTune, and most other S.M.A.R.T. reading software, calculate the percentage.  So if the maximum TB Written value was 120TB, and 20TB had been written to the drive, the S.M.A.R.T. software would do the calculation for you and display 83%.

In some cases, the manufacturer will just pick an arbitrary number that they think is appropriate, but in the case of the TB Written(AKA LIfetime Writes), the maximum is usually set to whatever is allowed by the warranty.  Which in the case of the 120GB 750 EVO is 35TB.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 4, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Those utilities have variance,  just use Samsung Magic.



Noty really.  Smart data should always be the same if the utility is even halfway decent.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2016)

Use *Crystal Disk Info* because it's regularly updated to support new drives. Most of other tools are so outdated they dont' even monitor correct parameters anymore.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> you did make sure TRIM was functioning right?



Yes, TRIM is working, as Windows 10 detects it as an SSD and the command fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify is 0 



eidairaman1 said:


> Those utilities have variance,  just use Samsung Magic.



Samsung Magic says the same  well except that now has 11 hours powered on






alucasa said:


> Well, if you don't like how it looks, return it.
> 
> Just be prepared to keep returning the drive for eternity until they ban you.



Wat. Where I said something about returning it lol
 I was simply worried that the value was dropping too sharply. I won't RMA it

The drive is working like a charm, now the computer boots in just 5 seconds after Posting  (which takes longer becaue my 2TB WD takes 6 seconds to spin up lol)




Thanks Newtekie for your useful post


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 4, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Use *Crystal Disk Info* because it's regularly updated to support new drives. Most of other tools are so outdated they dont' even monitor correct parameters anymore.



It says the same except the data column .


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 4, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with your drive. Learn to read SMART.
</thread>


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 4, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> There is nothing wrong with your drive. Learn to read SMART.
> </thread>


*Facepalm*

I know how to read SMART and what do the columns mean...

And this thread was finished long ago before you reply


----------



## alucasa (Dec 4, 2016)

Derek12 said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> I know how to read SMART and what do the columns mean...



Refer to post #8 It was explained already.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Use *Crystal Disk Info* because it's regularly updated to support new drives. Most of other tools are so outdated they dont' even monitor correct parameters anymore.



S.M.A.R.T. data is S.M.A.R.T. data, it doesn't matter what program you use to read it, its the same.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2016)

In theory. In reality, I've seen weird readings or readings without description (or proper description).


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 4, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Refer to post #8 It was explained already.



????
Yes, I have read that post. It's the one that answered my question alongside  #3.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, you say it's answered. What more would you like to know?


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 4, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Well, you say it's answered. What more would you like to know?



 I don't have any questions at the moment, but I will search about what does the option over-provisioning do


----------

